# Canada-Crush brown factory samples.



## Canadacan (Nov 28, 2020)

Probably the most interesting Crush bottles I've had in a long while, or at least since I posted those other cool factory samples.
So these are from 1964 July/Aug and were Factory samples before final production of the iconic 1965 brown Mae west.






This makes for an interesting line up!...years are as follows from the left, 1964, 1964 sample, 64 sample, 64 sample, 1965 release, 65 clear, 66 brown, 66 clear, and a 67 factory sample with no ACL.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 28, 2020)

Wow those are really cool!  Especially that yellow and green one, interesting that they were playing around with different colour schemes on them.  I'm also interested to see that the amber ones continued being produced after the clear ones were introduced.  Any idea why that was?  Were the clear ones initially for other flavours?


----------



## Donas12 (Nov 28, 2020)

Those are amazing! And look so funky cool in those colours !!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 28, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow those are really cool!  Especially that yellow and green one, interesting that they were playing around with different colour schemes on them.  I'm also interested to see that the amber ones continued being produced after the clear ones were introduced.  Any idea why that was?  Were the clear ones initially for other flavours?


Well they did not continue to make the brown after 1955 when the new clear glass Mae West design was released. These brown bottles were miss dated as being from 1956-57 when in fact they did not come out until 1965. It was a back by popular demand advertising campaign. 
To date I have not seen a 1964 or 67 regular production bottle, other than what I've shown for factory samples.
So the 1964 samples were test bottles for the 1965 release....pretty significant to be able to document these.

Orange Crush-back in the brown bottle- Nanaimo Daily News, 28 Jun 1965, Mon, Page 13 




Orange Crush-Nanaimo Bottling- Nanaimo Daily News, 04 Sep 1965, Sat, Page 42


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 28, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> Well they did not continue to make the brown after 1955 when the new clear glass Mae West design was released. These brown bottles were miss dated as being from 1956-57 when in fact they did not come out until 1965. It was a back by popular demand advertising campaign.
> To date I have not seen a 1964 or 67 regular production bottle, other than what I've shown for factory samples.
> So the 1964 samples were test bottles for the 1965 release....pretty significant to be able to document these.
> 
> ...


Oh interesting, I never realized that!  I always assumed the brown Mae West was a carry-over from the brown crinkly bottles and that they switched to clear sometime afterwards.  Guess I never looked at the date codes on the base of these.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 28, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh interesting, I never realized that!  I always assumed the brown Mae West was a carry-over from the brown crinkly bottles and that they switched to clear sometime afterwards.  Guess I never looked at the date codes on the base of these.


Yes it's very interesting indeed...I made a post about this common misconception, not sure if I posted that here?. Myself and a friend have researched this in-depth and constantly inspect these bottles for variations.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 28, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> Yes it's very interesting indeed...I made a post about this common misconception, not sure if I posted that here?. Myself and a friend have researched this in-depth and constantly inspect these bottles for variations.


It rings a bell, it's very possible that I read that thread a while ago and then forgot about it.  Or that I never realized the amber ones were only a back by popular demand thing.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 1, 2020)

Ok my fourth bottle just arrived!...and I'm excited to share this. It's another white label dated 1964 July-Aug.
You're not likely to ever see these in person so here it is!


----------



## Donas12 (Dec 1, 2020)

What a way to drop the mic!! Wow


----------



## mrosman (Dec 2, 2020)

Great sample bottles, Ivan.  Never saw those before.... where did you find them?
Regards, Michael


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 3, 2020)

Michael hello, and thank you. I was hoping you would come across this post. So the bottles came up out of the USA, so much of our top Canadian bottles and soda stuff end up down there. The fellow I got them from in turn got them from a lady that worked for Crush. How she came into possession I'm not positive but the seller did provide this memo note dated 1979 that she gave to him when he purchased them.
Note it's from Pure Spring Canada ltd. And that makes sense being they were owned by Crush.

In my 33 years I've never known of these.


----------



## mrosman (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice to hear from you.... those bottle are really interesting, and as I said, I have NEVER seen anything like them... Interesting, at college in Ottawa, I worked three years as a chemist at Pure Spring Company Ltd., - their head office at that time, but all I knew then was sticking my hand into a freezing, ice filled cooler and pulling out an amber,krinkly Orange Crush - after school of course.
Regards, Michael


----------



## RCO (Feb 18, 2021)

i came across a couple crush ads from the late 60's when searching thru some old newspapers , these 3 are all from the credit valley bottling works in Georgetown Ontario 

one features 3 new flavours - lime , grape and grapefruit in brown bottles


----------



## tsims (May 3, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Well they did not continue to make the brown after 1955 when the new clear glass Mae West design was released. These brown bottles were miss dated as being from 1956-57 when in fact they did not come out until 1965. It was a back by popular demand advertising campaign.
> To date I have not seen a 1964 or 67 regular production bottle, other than what I've shown for factory samples.
> So the 1964 samples were test bottles for the 1965 release....pretty significant to be able to document these.
> 
> ...


Here is another one i ran across as well


----------

